
House GOP pushes a bill that lets employers demand workers' genetic test results - benevol
http://www.businessinsider.com/house-gop-employers-demand-workers-genetic-test-results-2017-3
======
benevol
This screams pure evil on so many levels.

The people in power are behaving in a surreal manner. If Russia wanted the US
disintegrated, all it had to do is wait.

------
tonetheman
Meh... evil == Republicans

Here is the bill info.

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-
bill/1313...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-
bill/1313/all-info)

If you voted for any of the sponsors, do something about it. Call them and
complain.

